# Wlan geht nicht unter Suse 9.3



## xunnamedx (12. August 2005)

Hallo ich habe ein Problem habe eine Siemens Gigaset PCI Card 54 die nach einer ndiswrapper modprobe auch "leuchtet" also er gibt ihr power nach einigen Einstellungen kann ich auch den router anpingen allerdingd komm ich nicht ins Internet das Problem ich weiss nicht wie oder was ich einstellen soll um ins Internet zu kommen. Es sollte eigentlich ganz einfach über dhcp funktionieren ein weiteres Problem in YAST wird sie unter Netzwerkkarten nicht gelistet das heisst mit einer einfachen grafischen Einstellung wird es wohl nicht funktionieren wenn jemand rat hat bitte melden 

 Danke


----------

